# Info par produktiem >  pasta starp mikreni un radiatoru

## juris90

ka saucas shii pasta un kur to var nopirkt?velama butu cena par daudzumu.kam vinja domata es zinu vajag pastu.

----------


## Delfins

manuprāt visos elektronikas veikalos ir... Nekautrējies un prasi pārdēvējiem tā kā māki izstāstīt - termo-izolācijas pasta.

----------


## Vinchi

Parasti viņu sauc par termopastu.

----------


## kardo

Labākās un kvalitatīvākās ir Arctic Silver 5 un ZALMAN super THERMAL GREASE. Zalaman maksā 4-5Ls. pudelite maza 3.5gr, bet termopasta jasmere ļoti plana kartina... tā ka iznāks ļoti daudz reizēm  ::  nopirkt var gandriz visās datorbodē
izskatās šitā:
http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/zalmanthermalgrease/

----------


## Vinchi

Tās pastas kas ir paredzētas datoru procesoriem tiešām ir labas. Bet domāju ka zem parasta tranzistora pietiek ar parastu pastu  :: 
Protams ja nēsi snobs  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Es izmantoju krievu КПТ -8 pastu-ar nav slikta.  ::

----------

